# Stranger Things: Trailer zum großen Finale von Staffel 4



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Trailer zum großen Finale von Staffel 4* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Stranger Things: Trailer zum großen Finale von Staffel 4


----------



## Rollora (25. Juni 2022)

Ach das wird schon ausgestrahlt? 
Wie ist die Staffel soweit? S3 war ein bisschen - eher mau. War dann schon zu ironisch.


----------



## Grendizer (25. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach das wird schon ausgestrahlt?
> Wie ist die Staffel soweit? S3 war ein bisschen - eher mau. War dann schon zu ironisch.


Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint ist, ist Staffel 4 für mich (und viele andere Internet-Fuzzies) die bisher beste Staffel. Das Gesamtkonzept ist eine Mischung aus der üblichen 80er-Nostalgie-Kost und "Nightmare on Elm Street". Neue Charaktere sind dabei, einige sehr unterhaltsam. Wieder eine nette Geschichte rund um DnD. Das einzige Problem ist, dass einige der "Handlungsbögen" nicht so packend sind wie andere, aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau für diese Art von Serie. Obi-Wan hätte sich ein Beispiel an der Serie nehmen sollen.

Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, Geschmäcker und Ansprüche sind ja höchst subjektiv, aber seit langem mal wieder richtig gute Unterhaltung. Abgesehen von der Thematik fand ich die Staffel genauso unterhaltsam wie "The Boys".


----------



## Rollora (25. Juni 2022)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint ist, ist Staffel 4 für mich (und viele andere Internet-Fuzzies) die bisher beste Staffel. Das Gesamtkonzept ist eine Mischung aus der üblichen 80er-Nostalgie-Kost und "Nightmare on Elm Street". Neue Charaktere sind dabei, einige sehr unterhaltsam. Wieder eine nette Geschichte rund um DnD. Das einzige Problem ist, dass einige der "Handlungsbögen" nicht so packend sind wie andere, aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau für diese Art von Serie. Obi-Wan hätte sich ein Beispiel an der Serie nehmen sollen.
> 
> Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, Geschmäcker und Ansprüche sind ja höchst subjektiv, aber seit langem mal wieder richtig gute Unterhaltung. Abgesehen von der Thematik fand ich die Staffel genauso unterhaltsam wie "The Boys".


Ja die Frage war ersnt gemeint. Ich liebe Stranger Things Staffel 1, auch 2 war noch sehr gut. bei Staffel 3 hat man plötzlich die CHaraktere so überzeichnet und humorvoll gestaltet, etwa die fast karikative Figur des Bürgermeisters (oder was auch immer)

Danke also für das Feedback, dass du und andere S4 am besten findet, das stimmt mich positiv.
Werd ich mir im Herbst dann anschauen


----------



## Blackout27 (26. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach das wird schon ausgestrahlt?
> Wie ist die Staffel soweit? S3 war ein bisschen - eher mau. War dann schon zu ironisch.



Bin gerade dabei und finde sie bisher sehr gut. Staffel 3 hatte mich komplett enttäuscht daher war ich komplett raus mit der Vorfreude. Zu Unrecht wie ich nun festgestellt habe ^^ 

Viel Spaß beim schauen 👍🏻


----------



## Grendizer (26. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja die Frage war ersnt gemeint. Ich liebe Stranger Things Staffel 1, auch 2 war noch sehr gut. bei Staffel 3 hat man plötzlich die CHaraktere so überzeichnet und humorvoll gestaltet, etwa die fast karikative Figur des Bürgermeisters (oder was auch immer)
> 
> Danke also für das Feedback, dass du und andere S4 am besten findet, das stimmt mich positiv.
> Werd ich mir im Herbst dann anschauen


Es sind zwar noch 2 Folgen, aber nachdem ich jetzt weiß was dich gestört hat, glaub ich, dass du nicht enttäuscht sein wirst. Es gibt zwar eine Thematik die eventuell etwas zu überspitzt dargestellt wird, aber wenn man zB Stephen King kennt, kommt man damit klar. Fand dass eine Szene für solch eine Serie sogar über das hinaus geht.

Wie gesagt, es inspiriert sich sehr an die 80er, was wie hier kein Nachteil sein muss. Natürlich bin ich da auch als 80er Kind etwas parteiisch.


----------



## MarcHammel (26. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja die Frage war ersnt gemeint. Ich liebe Stranger Things Staffel 1, auch 2 war noch sehr gut. bei Staffel 3 hat man plötzlich die CHaraktere so überzeichnet und humorvoll gestaltet, etwa die fast karikative Figur des Bürgermeisters (oder was auch immer)
> 
> Danke also für das Feedback, dass du und andere S4 am besten findet, das stimmt mich positiv.
> Werd ich mir im Herbst dann anschauen


Staffel 4 fand ich bisher auch richtig gut. 

Wobei ich Staffel 2 am schwächsten fand. Erst gegen Ende nahm die Staffel an Fahrt auf. Staffel 3 war zwar bedeutend witziger, aber hat mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht gestört. Im Gegenteil. Fand ich besser als Staffel 2. 

Bin aber auch vor kurzem erst auf die Serie gestoßen und anlässlich des Hypes um Staffel 4 hab ich mir die Serie mal angeguckt. Bin da auch ohne große Erwartungen ran gegangen und wurde positiv überrascht. Auf die letzten beiden Folgen der 4. Staffel bin ich demnach gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja die Frage war ersnt gemeint. Ich liebe Stranger Things Staffel 1, auch 2 war noch sehr gut. bei Staffel 3 hat man plötzlich die CHaraktere so überzeichnet und humorvoll gestaltet, etwa die fast karikative Figur des Bürgermeisters (oder was auch immer)
> 
> Danke also für das Feedback, dass du und andere S4 am besten findet, das stimmt mich positiv.
> Werd ich mir im Herbst dann anschauen


Staffel 4 ist auf jeden Fall wieder viel ernster und eher back to the roots. Finde sogar, dass der neue Antagonist den bisher größten Horrorfaktor aufweist.

Definitiv mal reinschauen. Ich fand die Staffel auch sehr gut und freue mich auf die zweite Hälfte!

/wtf?! Nur zwei Folgen?! Krass, dann ziehen die jetzt deutlich an, aber besser so als Story unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen und so das Pacing auszuleiern.


----------



## Rollora (26. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> /wtf?! Nur zwei Folgen?! Krass, dann ziehen die jetzt deutlich an, aber besser so als Story unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen und so das Pacing auszuleiern.


was meinst du mit nur 2 Folgen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> was meinst du mit nur 2 Folgen?


Die erste Hälfte bestand aus 7 Folgen. Die zweite Hälfte, die ab 01.07. Online geht, hat nur zwei Folgen.


----------



## Rollora (26. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die erste Hälfte bestand aus 7 Folgen. Die zweite Hälfte, die ab 01.07. Online geht, hat nur zwei Folgen.


oh ok danke! 9 Folgen insgesamt also, früher warens 10 AFAIR?


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juni 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> oh ok danke! 9 Folgen insgesamt also, früher warens 10 AFAIR?


Ich geh Mal schwer davon aus, dass dafür die letzten zwei Folgen jeweils Spielfilmlänge haben werden.

Das Finale soll recht düster werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: IGN


----------



## MarcHammel (2. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich geh Mal schwer davon aus, dass dafür die letzten zwei Folgen jeweils Spielfilmlänge haben werden.
> 
> Das Finale soll recht düster werden
> 
> ...


Mit allen liegst du gar nicht so verkehrt. Folge 8 hat ne Laufzeit von circa anderthalb Stunden. Folge 9 sogar geschlagene zweieinhalb Stunden. War aber keinesfalls langweilig.

Stellenweise etwas dick aufgetragen, aber ja...war schon recht düster.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Mit allen liegst du gar nicht so verkehrt. Folge 8 hat ne Laufzeit von circa anderthalb Stunden. Folge 9 sogar geschlagene zweieinhalb Stunden. War aber keinesfalls langweilig.
> 
> Stellenweise etwas dick aufgetragen, aber ja...war schon recht düster.


Dein Kommentar hat mich erinnert, dass heute die letzten zwei Folgen online sind. Schon vergessen gehabt.


----------



## MarcHammel (3. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar hat mich erinnert, dass heute die letzten zwei Folgen online sind. Schon vergessen gehabt.


Gern geschehen.


----------

